# Age to Neuter Puppy



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

We are purchasing a male GSD puppy and the breeder suggested that if possible we don't neuter it until it is 3 years old. She said that it will help to ensure the dog grows and develops to it's full size. We do currently have a 9 year old female GSD who is spayed and the new male dog would never have unsupervised interaction with any other dogs. What are your opinions? 

Also will not neutering the dog for a while cause problems with it trying to show dominance over the senior female?

I'll also read through the thread that is a sticky in the forum for further information.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a personal preference. Some do it when they are younger versus older and vice versa. There are pros and cons to each side. I always go younger, the main thing being the amount of pain and cancer. I had one dog(my sisters) that was about two when she was fixed. It was awful, she couldn't walk and she cried. At the same time my own 6 month old puppy was fixed and running circles around the older one. My GSD puppy was about 5 months when she was fixed. No signs of pain or discomfort, she has grown upwards and now at 14 months she is starting to fill out. Her body did was it was suppose to, per the vet. If you can wait and you feel comfortable with that, then that is fine too.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

3yrs. is way late if you don't plan to breed and are an average owner not doing bite-work or other sports with your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs. if i were going to
neuter i would wait untill my dog was 2 yrs old.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i've never neutered my dogs. if i were going to
> neuter i would wait untill my dog was 2 yrs old.


So do you believe that neutering the dog as a young pup can stunt the growth? Would there be dominance issues with our senior female GSD if he isn't neutered?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

No, neutering young doesn't stunt growth.
There's been some studies that indicate the long bones are actually longer in dogs neutered before puberty.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> opcorn:


Yes i had a feeling this would be a subject people all have opinions on. Just curious to what everyone thinks or what they have done with their own dogs.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's unlikely that you'll have dominance issues between your male and your female. If you had two males, I might worry about it.

Most people who aren't interested in breeding or dog sports have their males neutered between 6-9 months. Usually by 8 or 9 months, hormones are starting to flow, and some folks don't want to deal with intact teenage dog issues so they neuter before that. 

Neutering won't stunt growth, in fact it can make dogs grow a little bit taller and more leggy if done before maturity. Intact dogs mature to be a bit stouter, with thicker bones and wider heads.

There are some studies that indicate neutering later is better for the dog's bones and joints, especially if that dog is bound to be a canine athelete. If he is just going to be a household pet and not doing a lot of hard exercise and training, it may not be an issue.

There are certain cancers that may be a higher risk if the dog is neutered, and others that are a higher risk if the dog *isn't* neutered. Talk to your vet about this. I know, it's confusing. Suffice to say that most people opt for neutering at some point if they aren't interested in breeding, and I think it's a good idea for the average pet owner. When you choose to do it is up to you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OK, since you asked. 
Hans's breeder advised to wait until he was at least 18 months old, and when I said I would like to wait until at least 2, she was very happy with that.

I do think hormones play a huge part in a growing body, and if I had my way I would never neuter at all. 

My other dog was not neutered until he was about 10, and that was because an idiot vet decided to do it without any kind of request or permission on my part. The dog was never the same after that. All he wanted to do was sleep.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Freestep said:


> It's unlikely that you'll have dominance issues between your male and your female. If you had two males, I might worry about it.
> 
> Most people who aren't interested in breeding or dog sports have their males neutered between 6-9 months. Usually by 8 or 9 months, hormones are starting to flow, and some folks don't want to deal with intact teenage dog issues so they neuter before that.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hen-spay-neuter-6-months-18-months-never.html

Great info to look at on that site. I also like to wait until my dogs are over a year (18 months even better) before spaying/neutering.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Great info...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> My other dog was not neutered until he was about 10, and that was because an idiot vet decided to do it without any kind of request or permission on my part. The dog was never the same after that. All he wanted to do was sleep.


I am thinking that the neutering did not have anything to do with your dog wanting to sleep, I think that is age just caught up with him. My GSD has a strong drive and that hasn't changed since she has been fixed..she definitely does not sleep all the time My golden is going to be 3 and he is just as focused and ready to go as the next golden.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I am thinking that the neutering did not have anything to do with your dog wanting to sleep, I think that is age just caught up with him.


He was fine before he went in. He lived to be almost 19, so he had quite a bit more aging to do.

This was a direct result of the surgery, and I took it all the way to the Virginia Board of Veterinary Medicine. So it was discussed a lot, and the vet got fined.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sunflowers, I've seen testicular cancers and also anal cancers in older intact boys. In fact we haven't had a senior intact animal without a reproductive tract cancer (including mammaries) that caused their early death, usually after we take them in for a check up and find out they have cancer.

I'm sorry your vet apparently took the initiative, that's never right 
But he may have been healthier for the neuter. 19 is a LONG life!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Sunflowers, I've seen testicular cancers and also anal cancers in older intact boys. In fact we haven't had a senior intact animal without a reproductive tract cancer (including mammaries) that caused their early death, usually after we take them in for a check up and find out they have cancer.



If that is the case, then I would consider neutering, but not too early and certainly not too late. As for Hans, it's in my contract, so it will need to get done.

So what age do you think it's best to do it, after, say 2? 
3? Later?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Personally I like 18mos. We just had Ruger neutered and he was 13-14? mos.

But 18mos-2yrs. should be just fine. He's benefited from the testosterone by 12mos. or so anyway 

He will do fine I am sure!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> But 18mos-2yrs. should be just fine. He's benefited from the testosterone by 12mos. or so anyway


Good to know, thank you.
Oh, he has benefited, all right. He is powerful as an ox and just as stubborn right now. If I were one to let him have his way he would rule this house. 
Ha!
Nice try, teenage butthead.:crazy: Not with me in charge, you don't.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You go


----------



## Doucette.sn (Nov 24, 2012)

The rescue group we got our GSD from enforces that they be fixed at the 6 month mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Doucette.sn said:


> The rescue group we got our GSD from enforces that they be fixed at the 6 month mark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I would have a huge problem with that.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

For a pet quality dog (which is what most our pets are and especially rescues) 6mos. is not horrible...we have done them younger than this and they have been fine


----------



## Doucette.sn (Nov 24, 2012)

Will having him fixed at 6 month negatively affect him? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never neutered my dogs and i've never had a
problem with my in any manner.



doggiedad said:


> i've never neutered my dogs. if i were going to
> neuter i would wait untill my dog was 2 yrs old.





MN GSD Fan said:


> So do you believe that neutering the dog as a young pup can stunt the growth? Would there be dominance issues with our senior female GSD if he isn't neutered?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how do you know most of us have pet quality dogs?



msvette2u said:


> For a pet quality dog (which is what most our pets are and especially rescues) 6mos. is not horrible...we have done them younger than this and they have been fine


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We did neuter our Jake at 6 months old. I read the pros and cons and we stuck with our decision. At 10 months old he seems to be on par for growth. His parents were smaller shepherd's at 75 and 80 pounds, so we never expected him to be a super big boy.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My breeder suggested 18 months. I chose to do it a bit earlier at 15 months since the time period fit better into my schedule. 

The only point of waiting for me was to get her x-rays done at the same time. That didn't happen either way, so when I spayed was not a big issue.

I have a pet dog, so performance/conformation/appearance aren't big factors for me. The only thing I had in mind was her health. I researched and made what I thought was the best decision.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm still on the fence with this one... I don't know if I want to do it at all. Rocco is now 13 and 1/2 months. If I do it, I'll wait until he is 18 months to 2 years.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> He was fine before he went in. He lived to be almost 19, so he had quite a bit more aging to do.
> 
> This was a direct result of the surgery, and I took it all the way to the Virginia Board of Veterinary Medicine. So it was discussed a lot, and the vet got fined.


19 is an amazing age.....sorry I got a little off track, carry on with the thread


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> how do you know most of us have pet quality dogs?


That's what most dogs are, period.
Maybe you're an exceptional bunch who own show quality or working dogs...but I usually see lots of brags from those folks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Doucette.sn said:


> Will having him fixed at 6 month negatively affect him?


No.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not having my boy done until he is two/finished growing either.​


----------

